# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday til ma  trix!

## karia

Hev a wonderful day  2morrow oh special lassagie mine.

Huge hugs from yer AK, Yer US and everyone who loves ye and..6 weeks babeeeee!

Til 'e seas'

My bestest friend and soul mate.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Thumper

Happy Birthday Trix!!!!!Missing having a catch up wi ye,will have til remedy that!Have a great day darlin x

----------


## cherokee

You lucky thing Trix.......you share the same birthday as my OH !!!  :: 

Hope you're having a great birthday lassie, Many Happy Returns 'til ye XX  :Smile:   ::

----------


## canuck

Trix, have a great day!!!

----------


## shazzap

Belated birthday wishes.

----------


## trix

thanks for ma birthday messages, very kind.

hed a lovely day, a nice weekend.....kwate, wi' a few bottles o' champagne thrown in. 

got lovely pressys an' stuff, includin ma satnav which will help me later in 'e year when i go til london......on holiday  ::   :: 

thanks again til all 'e people x x

----------

